# Your favorite NCAA moment?



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

I started one of these in ACC Forum too, so don't pick an moment where two ACC teams are matched up. Go post those here.

With youtube.com, you can basically find video of almost anything. So, post those moments here so we all have something to watch during the long offseason. I'll start things out with a few...

*Prince is King of the Heels* 

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/2EzOesUowIg"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/2EzOesUowIg" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="212" height="175"></embed></object>


*The Shot Heard Around the World*

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/tZhao5FTprg"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/tZhao5FTprg" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="212" height="175"></embed></object>​


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

mine is a personal one. 10 years old 1988 KU vs Duke Kemper Arena final four 50th anniversay final four as well. My VERY first KU basketball game attended.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

Gonzaga VS Arizona - It was double overtime and Gonzaga was just becoming "Gonzaga", one of the best games I have ever seen, Blake Stepp was within inches of winning the game on a last second shot.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

That was on ESPN Classic during this past NCAA Tournament. I recorded it  Have yet to watch it though.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

My Favorite NCAA moments is by far the Hakim Warrick block verus Kansas that sealed Syracuse National Championship..Try to get the video on Youtube but couldnt find it


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Holy crud, watch this dunk

*"The Invisible Ladder"*

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/2V1Tn6XLGrQ"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/2V1Tn6XLGrQ" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="212" height="175"></embed></object>​


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Maybe the only bright spot for UCLA, but it suew was sweet.

*Noah Stopping Him*

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Ap4OVr6S-Rw"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Ap4OVr6S-Rw" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="212" height="175"></embed></object>​


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

TM said:


> Holy crud, watch this dunk
> 
> *"The Invisible Ladder"*
> 
> <object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/2V1Tn6XLGrQ"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/2V1Tn6XLGrQ" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="212" height="175"></embed></object>​



That is not one of my favorite moments.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

I would guess not but that was an incredible dunk


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

TM said:


> Maybe the only bright spot for UCLA, but it suew was sweet.
> 
> *Noah Stopping Him*​


​
thats one of my favorite ucla moments. But there are a few that rank up there:

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/BW-vMeKuBDg"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/BW-vMeKuBDg" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

and 

wtf.....i cant find the tyus edney clip where he races from end to end.......oh well, ill just post this recap of last years run

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/bFORew-RPQY"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/bFORew-RPQY" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

That last video was awesome


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

*'06 March Madness*

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Oo1M51_Ma6Q"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Oo1M51_Ma6Q" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="212" height="175"></embed></object>​


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/2IRL3fQTxII"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/2IRL3fQTxII" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

Yea that's basically it for me.. I still get chills watching it.. I loved that team


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

That game was awesome. If I remember correctly, both those games that night were close games.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

Thanks for the Prince clip TM. That was definitely one of my favorite moments.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

Check this out. Dirk Minnifield was only 6'3"! 



*Super Dirk

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Yz9oTxfUg5k"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Yz9oTxfUg5k" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>*​


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

Notice who is doing the color on that game. One hint... he's obnoxious and bald. Well that's 2...


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

^ Holy crud!!!!


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Brian34Cook said:


> <object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/2IRL3fQTxII"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/2IRL3fQTxII" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>
> 
> Yea that's basically it for me.. I still get chills watching it.. I loved that team


You posted that on the Big Ten forum about a year ago. It's still on my computer.

The Laettner shot, man that was amazing. For some reason I was cheering for Duke and I just exploded. I still remember watching it in my basement at age 8.

I was a HUGE University of Michigan fan basically from when I was 5 or so until I went to Wisconsin because I couldn't stand Badger sports (luckily they're better now), so the worst moment of my early college basketball fandom was C-Webb's timeout. I can't find it on Youtube. The worst ever was watching my Badgers from the Kohl Center have their 38 game home winning streak snapped by Illinois; I refuse to post that video. Just watched it and I still want to MURDER Jack Ingraham.

Wow, a lot of bad moments, the best was watching us beat NC State to get to the Elite 8. No youtube video.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

> The worst ever was watching my Badgers from the Kohl Center have their 38 game home winning streak snapped by Illinois; I refuse to post that video. Just watched it and I still want to MURDER Jack Ingraham.


Here I'll post it again for ya to be nice.. haha

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/x0KYkt5e2Po"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/x0KYkt5e2Po"


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Is there any way to save those youtube videos?


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

*KU's Wright with the steal and dunk​ *
<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/TjQAXWINnwM"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/TjQAXWINnwM" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="212" height="175"></embed></object>


*Paulino Pittsnoggles West Virginia​ *
<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/6xw5pbhX9ig"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/6xw5pbhX9ig" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="212" height="175"></embed></object>


*Buzzer-beater lifts G.W. over 49ers*
<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/TAY0R8AuEy0"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/TAY0R8AuEy0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="212" height="175"></embed></object>​


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Brian34Cook said:


> Here I'll post it again for ya to be nice.. haha
> 
> <object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/x0KYkt5e2Po"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/x0KYkt5e2Po"


For Ingraham's sake, I hope I never run into him in my life. If somehow I end up working in the same office or something, he will have to fear for his life every single day.

God I hope Kammron and Alando tear you guys a new one this year. This is our year to shine finally.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

Actually, my all time favorite moment happened in 1994 when UK came back from 31 down at halftime to beat LSU. I need to get a copy of that...


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Watch the left of the screen 

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/RptmUo2L1I0"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/RptmUo2L1I0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>​


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

Hahah, the near-naked guy is classic. Imagine trying that in an NBA arena.


----------



## Thrash13 (Aug 8, 2006)

The 2004 NCAA Tournament match-up between Okie State and St. Joes. What a great game that was!

John Lucas hitting the game-winning three with less than 10 seconds left is my favorite sports memory of all time. That entire game was back and forth and one of the best I've ever watched. Their next game against Georgia Tech was good too, but I don't want to talk about that. That's a bad NCAA memory.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

Thrash13 said:


> The 2004 NCAA Tournament match-up between Okie State and St. Joes. What a great game that was!
> 
> John Lucas hitting the game-winning three with less than 10 seconds left is my favorite sports memory of all time. That entire game was back and forth and one of the best I've ever watched. Their next game against Georgia Tech was good too, but I don't want to talk about that. That's a bad NCAA memory.


Welcome to Basketballboards.net Thrash13! Glad to have you here!


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

This may be my absolute favorite...

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-4478948952415132257&q=Duke+Basketball


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

TM said:


> This may be my absolute favorite...
> 
> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-4478948952415132257&q=Duke+Basketball


That is absolutely awesome... and I hate Duke! :angel: :biggrin:


----------



## Brett Winstead (Sep 1, 2006)

Hey all! I have been a big college B-ball fan since the late 1970's and have seen a lot of big moments. Being a big UNC fan and growing up only an hour from the campus, I will admit to being biased toward their memories. There is the big shot by Jordan against G'town in 1982 which all but sealed the win. There is the Chris Webber timeout in '93 that rocked the house and made my heart skip a beat when my brother-in-law said "They don't have any!" But in all truthfulness, my favorite moment was when UNC's Raymond Felton hit a huge 3 point shot (my favorite) against Illinois in 2005 with about 90 seconds on the clock after the Illini had cut the lead to one point and it opened the championship door. Gotta love it!

Brett Winstead
chairman - World 3 point contest
http://www.nospammingplease.com


----------

